# How to for homemade chain links



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

How to chain links
newspaper pages
masking tape approx 1 inch or less width
black spray paint ( or whatever color you need)
First roll
take one full newspaper page and halve it, 
then halve the 2 sheets again so you have 4 pieces
tear off small pieces masking tape
roll one piece of paper til you reach the end then flatten it
use small tape pieces on the ends
start at one end of paper and roll tape around to other end ,then tape ends together
Second roll
same as above but
before taping ends together interlock it to finshed first link.
keep going till you have the lengths you need.
Paint

















need to finish painting these .I have 80 ft to paint all together
these took quite a while to make so don`t wait to long if you decide to do thses


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Now that's original !!! Way to go Lilly! I've always liked the looks of chain in a haunt, but it's so expensive to buy, that I've only accumulated a small amount. The foam ones are too fragile, and the plastic are too expensive. Why didn't I ever think to try this, lol. I insist that you also move this thread over to my How To section, it's a real winner.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! I wonder they can be mache'd? I also, as you requested, Vlad, moved this thread to your How-to links..


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I like this idea. I bet they could be paper mached. Thanks Lilly


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Great idea, Lilly and it looks really good!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hey those are cool, and moribus your obsessed with mache a little too much!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very neat idea

Morbius, you mache weirdo


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL Doctor M, they are calling you a mache weirdo:googly: I love it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I am weird. I know.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That might good for my ScareFx witch project. Hummm.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As I stood in Michael's the other day looking at the highly overpriced chain they had for sale, I normally would have been drooling to own some, but I was comforted knowing that I have this in mind for some off season work and experimentation.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I dunno... call me old fashioned, but....

http://da.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=chain&Submit=Go

what about this stuff? It seems cheap enough


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

it may be cheap to u but my chains only cost me $1.00 for newspaper $3.00 tape and $ 8.00 for paint and some hrs of making them ( that was actually paid cuz i did them at work) so for $12 bucks i have 80 feet of chain that won't weigh anything down . each chain is about 6 to 7 ft and doesnt weigh 2 lbs if that.
ps I am also getting free plastic chains from my sister that works at a retail store. Some items come in with it but its only for shipping purposes that they just throw away anyways.. so cheap and free is good for me.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The idea isn't that real chain can't be purchased, the idea is that there are too many faults with using real chain. It's heavy (to use and to store), can pinch small inquisitive fingers, has smaller links than old chain would have had, and costs more than home-made.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats true vlad.., besides like you said you can do this anytime : especially in winter all while watching tv warm and cozy.
I seem to be a bit harsh? up there .. did not mean to be.
And yes there are times when a real chain might come in handy but for my purpose these wil work.


----------

